# Laptop gesschlossen --> externer Bildschirm aus



## dennis-sauer (25. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen externen Bildschirm an meinem Laptop angeschlossen, sobald ich aber den Laptop schließe, geht der externe Bildschirm aus. Ich habe in den Eigenschaften eingestellt, das sich beim Schließen des Laptops nichts tun soll! Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?

Gru und Danke im voraus 

Dennis


----------

